# Which bronzer for NC25?



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 18, 2009)

I have never been using bronzer but would like to start after having tried one at a friends place.

But which one can you recommend for me? I am NC 25 with bleached blond hair and green eyes. Any brands are welcome, I don't have any preferences.

And good tips on applying it are also very much appreciated. Do I for instance have to put it on the nose? I don't think my large nose need any enhacement


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 18, 2009)

I absolutely love NARS laguna bronzer!! I don't put bronzer on my nose, just around the apples of my cheek since the shimmer in it doesnt really make for a good contour color.  I'm also fond of mac's bronzer in golden and solar riche, bobby brown has some good ones too.


----------



## kariii (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm NC30, and I've been using Sunny by Nature MSF, and I also like Matte bronzer. Both MAC..


----------



## User42 (Nov 22, 2009)

I am NC20 with green eyes, and I really like MAC's Refined Golden bronzer


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 22, 2009)

I am NC15 and I use MSFN in Medium Dark or Lovejoy Mineralize blush.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2009)

I love MAC Refined Golden. I am NC 25/30 in summer.


----------



## rei181 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm NC25 and my MA suggested Refined Golden. I like it and mostly use in on the apples of my cheeks. If I want some extra color I brush it on my forehead and a little on my nose because that's usually where I get color.


----------



## VintageAqua (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm an NC25 and prefer a matte bronzer so I wear golden bronzer usually.


----------



## Tasha-Kala (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LIEHIEZE* 

 
_I am NC20 with green eyes, and I really like MAC's Refined Golden bronzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So I'll go for it as well since I'm NC20 and blue/green eyed as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------



## nikkic (Nov 23, 2009)

I like Nars and Cargo, but I really like Miliani these days. It's matte and comes in different colors.   I'm using a Sonia Kashuk huge powder brush that's similar to the MAC 150.  It's a wonderful brush and I can throw it on at 6 am and not look crazy.


----------



## User42 (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tasha-Kala* 

 
_So I'll go for it as well since I'm NC20 and blue/green eyed as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks_

 
I think you'll really like it! Its not very orangy which a lot of bronzers are. Oh and it looks quite shimmery/glittery in the pan, but when applied on your face its not, I swear


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2009)

Clinique sunkissed bronzer is the most natural i've ever tried (i'm nc 20) Not orange, not to dark, blends easily, great for light skin tones. If you want little bit darker, with hint of a shimmer then MAC refined golden


----------

